
Su Hui’s Star Gauge (2012) - panic
http://poetrychina.net/wp/welling-magazine/suhui
======
contingencies
Fantastic contribution, thanks for that. I studied ancient Chinese history but
never had a class in early poetry and was unaware of this work. Reminds me a
little of the _luopan_ (geomantic compasses) you often see for sale in
markets: [https://shopredlotus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Luo-
pan_...](https://shopredlotus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Luo-
pan_decorative-front.jpg)
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f4/Luopan01...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f4/Luopan01.jpg)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luopan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luopan)

------
pasabagi
Absolutely amazing piece - also, great content on the website, even if the
website itself is a little wonky.

------
briga
Fascinating--this seems line something that would have emerged out of the
post-modern canon rather than ancient China. I wonder how many other singular
works of art were lost either because they were too radical for their time or
because the author happened to be born female. For that matter, how many
artists working today will only be recognized by historians hundreds or
thousands of years from now?

~~~
pasabagi
One of the peculiar things about postmodernity is, if you go back in time,
things get more postmodern, not less. Rabelais, for instance. Perhaps, this is
because artists don't make up canons. Historians and academics do - so the
artists are often bad fits to whatever canon they end up in.

I have to say though, I'm very jealous of the chinese character set when it
comes to writing. You can do a lot of cool things when every word fits into an
even square.

------
Taniwha
wow!

